# Micas and Pubber Stamps



## Lynnz (Jun 11, 2013)

Love the mica on a rubber stamp effect now have to make more soap to play as ordered a few stamps this week :grin:




Playing with mica and stamps by Lyn4078, on Flickr


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2013)

More pubber :grin: stamps. How many have you got now ?


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL should post on days off I am sleep deprived................that's my excuse and I am sticking to it LOL


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 11, 2013)

Relle these are not the stamps I buy to impress in my soap these are just rubber stamps dipped into mica really cool as now that I have become a stampin up addict I shall have lots of stamps to use on my soap


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 11, 2013)

I like it! I used to be a Stampin' Up addict myself. My house was full of rubber stamps. Now I'm wishing I wouldn't have sold them all off years ago! That is really cool!


----------



## lsg (Jun 11, 2013)

Very pretty soap!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a scrapper too and have lots of stamps.  Never thought of using them on soap so what a great idea.  Do you mix the mica with anything first then just dip the stamp in it?  Does it last for a few uses of the soap or is it easy to wipe off?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 11, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh wow, those look so nice!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a nice video on YouTube about stamping with rubber stamps and mica. The gal spread a thin layer of dry mica on a flat surface. She then pressed the stamp onto the mica and onto the soap to leave a pretty design on the soap surface.

Here ya go: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouBpfgSZ42E[/ame]
Also: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YBdHHQURKk[/ame]


----------



## dcornett (Jun 12, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 12, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> I like it! I used to be a Stampin' Up addict myself. My house was full of rubber stamps. Now I'm wishing I wouldn't have sold them all off years ago! That is really cool!


 
I am just now getting into this extra hobby and I am obsessed, such fun.............Off tonight to a cardmaking session and cannot wait.


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 12, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I'm a scrapper too and have lots of stamps.  Never thought of using them on soap so what a great idea.  Do you mix the mica with anything first then just dip the stamp in it?  Does it last for a few uses of the soap or is it easy to wipe off?


 
Amy does it well, do the stamping when you first cut the soap so it is fresh and has that slightly stick texture that the mica will then adhere to, sadly it comes away pretty much with the first wash as you don't press it hard when stamping.........Off to a card making session tonight and will be ordering more stamps with an eye to stamp soap as well LOL


----------

